# 1st time to coast with a boat



## skiff20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looking for recommendation on ramp for a first timer to the ga. coast. easy of loading/unloading by myself, close by places to stay where boat is probably safe, and within a few water miles of decent fishing. I normally fish Apalachicola and st. joe bay. Thanks


----------



## Riplukelee (Sep 1, 2018)

Where on the Georgia coast?


----------



## Riplukelee (Sep 1, 2018)

Type/size boat?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 1, 2018)

Is Kilkenny Marina still working? Easy access to st. Catherine sound. They have a lift, not a boat ramp. Good, safe parking.
I too have trouble finding a good place to stay the night...


----------



## skiff20 (Sep 1, 2018)

Riplukelee said:


> Where on the Georgia coast?


Anywhere on the Ga. coast. I have a 20 ft. JVX Carolina Skiff


----------



## Riplukelee (Sep 1, 2018)

Kilkenny Marina in Richmond Hill is a good choice. Lift in/out 20$ minimum and 1$ per foot over. I like to slip my boat there for the weekends and leave my trailer ... 10$ or 15$ per night for the slip and 5$ for the trailer ... they usually have shrimp and mud minnows ... nice fishing all around the area


----------



## JackSprat (Sep 1, 2018)

Two way fish camp/Darien


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 1, 2018)

JackSprat said:


> Two way fish camp/Darien


I've been thinking about two-way fish camp for a long time. But from what I can ascertain from the internet, they do not have lodging there? Is it a restaurant and Marina only?
Really looking for an old style fish camp with lodging, bait, ramp, and docks on site.


----------



## JackSprat (Sep 1, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> I've been thinking about two-way fish camp for a long time. But from what I can ascertain from the internet, they do not have lodging there? Is it a restaurant and Marina only?
> Really looking for an old style fish camp with lodging, bait, ramp, and docks on site.



They used to have some bare bones lodging, but it's been years since I've been there.  Worth a call.  Spent many a night there during duck season.

Restaurant is good.

Lodging across the river in Darien.

Even if you don't stay of the premises, your boat will be secure there.  They have all sort of boats stored there, and don't seem to have any problems.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 1, 2018)

Google street view photos of the place show a nice new row of Townhomes...


----------



## skiff20 (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks for the info. It is much appreciated.


----------



## brown518 (Sep 2, 2018)

I’ve used both Kilkenny and Two Way many times. Excellent choices. St. Simons Island Marina is great also.


----------



## perryrip (Sep 3, 2018)

Shellman's Bluff. They have two lifts and lodging. Google Salt Coast Realty for lodging, or there is Fisherman's Lodge which I think is still doing business.


----------



## sureshot375 (Sep 20, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> I've been thinking about two-way fish camp for a long time. But from what I can ascertain from the internet, they do not have lodging there? Is it a restaurant and Marina only?
> Really looking for an old style fish camp with lodging, bait, ramp, and docks on site.



They have a cabin they rent out there.  I stayed back in May and it was perfect for our needs.  They are also super friendly and very helpful to newbies. 

If the cabin is booked you can probably find something nearby in Darien.  The restaurant there is pretty good.


----------

